# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Orange eyed Girl

## welshmorphology

Female spotted

----------

Bodie (04-09-2019),*Bogertophis* (04-09-2019),_Dianne_ (04-09-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-09-2019),Jessibelle (04-09-2019),_Jus1More_ (04-09-2019),TechnoCheese (04-09-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-09-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Them's some wicked looking eyes!  What kind of snake is she?

----------


## Danger noodles

> Them's some wicked looking eyes!  What kind of snake is she?


A beautiful one!!

----------


## MattEvans

The eye of sauron

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (04-09-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really great photo

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jus1More

Absolutely stunning! I have been meaning to ask you Welsh, are you a professional photographer?

----------

